# CDXL Vactrol



## benny_profane (Sep 27, 2019)

How does the the new vtl5c4/2 XVive reissue work with the CDXL? The data sheet is a bit lacking (at least last I checked it was), so I’ve been a little hesitant to use it.


----------



## Cybercow (Oct 13, 2019)

If the XVive reissue meets the same specs of the original vactrol, all should be good. Which datasheets were you comparing? I found them for both the original Vactrol and XVive re-issue and the min\max resistances on the light\dark values are near identical. You should be good to go.


----------



## benny_profane (Oct 14, 2019)

The off resistance in the original data sheet is ... 400R .... which cannot be correct. The graph suggests that it’s (probably) 400k. The reissue has a minimum off resistance of 500k. 

I’m wondering since the initial data sheets seem wonky if they are good replacements (as they are expensive). The rise/fall times look good. And here that’s rather important.


----------



## Cybercow (Oct 26, 2019)

benny_profane said:


> The off resistance in the original data sheet is ... 400R .... which cannot be correct. The graph suggests that it’s (probably) 400k. The reissue has a minimum off resistance of 500k.
> 
> I’m wondering since the initial data sheets seem wonky if they are good replacements (as they are expensive). The rise/fall times look good. And here that’s rather important.


Are you sure you checked the "Units" column in the XVive datasheet? The "Off" value does state "500", but over in the units column it says "KΩ".

The 100K Ω dark value difference between the XVive equivalent and the 400K Ω dark value of the original CDXL datasheet should not present a problem.


----------



## benny_profane (Oct 26, 2019)

The units discrepancy wasn’t for the Xvive reissue...the original one is the one that’s pretty sparse.


----------



## Cybercow (Oct 29, 2019)

benny_profane said:


> The units discrepancy wasn’t for the Xvive reissue...the original one is the one that’s pretty sparse.


Ah. Here's the datasheet chart I found for the original CDXL devices (if it helps) 

. . . .


----------



## benny_profane (Oct 29, 2019)

Oh, very interesting. I hadn’t found that one. Thanks for posting those.


----------

